# Spin classes - do they help?



## Cathryn (22 Jul 2015)

I've been doing a weekly spin class at my gym as part of my training for my forthcoming century ride n September. I went to a different class today and it was quite spectacular - the closest this old girl has got to being in a club for many years now. Lasers, some pretty cool music and a spin instructor who was clearly a failed DJ in a past life. I cycled my socks off and dripped sweat by the end.

Apart from the entertainment factor, how effective are spin classes as training? I feel like they're good as high intensity training sessions but am I fooling myself? 

Rehydrating with a glass of wine


----------



## Cathryn (22 Jul 2015)

Also...spin classes vs turbo-trainer sessions. Please discuss?


----------



## Keith Oates (22 Jul 2015)

I look at spin classes as good entertainment but Turbo Training as more effective training.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thomk (22 Jul 2015)

It's all good stuff. Variety is a life of spice as they say. I love a good spin class and feel it does me some good. Perhaps not the very best training for a century though.


----------



## Cathryn (22 Jul 2015)

Keith Oates said:


> I look at spin classes as good entertainment but Turbo Training as more effective training.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Could you expand on this? I've started doing spin as part of my century training - one long ride, one intensive ride (the spin class) and one easy ride - I run 2 or 3 times/week as well. Any thoughts on how a turbo trainer would be better? We have a decent trainer, I'm just not entirely sure how to use it well, which is why I've been spinning.


----------



## Keith Oates (22 Jul 2015)

The spinning classes I've been to have nothing on the bikes to tell you what power you are pushing and also had us trying different types of cycling (turning the pedals) but with the turbo you can dial in the power and ride to sustain it over a period of time which (IMO) is better training and you can actually see if you're improving.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## uclown2002 (22 Jul 2015)

Spin classes seem great for mixing things up but doubt it'll be much help to reach your goal of riding a century. Focus on increasing your mileage and time in the saddle and longer distances will become easier.


----------



## screenman (22 Jul 2015)

Do you cycle to the spin class? if yes just add a bit more to the journey to and from and enjoy the bit in the middle. You are training for a ride after all, not a race. Most important, have fun.


----------



## vickster (22 Jul 2015)

It's summer, just get outside and ride your bike


----------



## Drago (22 Jul 2015)

I'm with Vikki. Unless you're really training to the Nth degree and doing so many minutes at X percent of max heart rate etc then go ride your bike. Spinning and turbos are better than nothing fitness wise but do zero to improve your balance, control skills and road craft.


----------



## Milkfloat (22 Jul 2015)

HIIT (like a decent spin class) has been proven to get you fitter than mindless miles. If you want serious training, then simply turning the pedals for hundreds of miles is not the way to do it. Take a look at http://www.ideafit.com/fitness-libr...durance-training-battle-of-the-aerobic-titans 

I do a spin class and use a turbo trainer, but I actually prefer to be out on the open road putting in the mindless miles


----------



## Drago (22 Jul 2015)

It doesn't have to be mindless miles. You Can still HIIT it on a real bike as you can on a pretend one, and you can occupy yourself scrupulously practicing your road craft and making it second nature. And even if you do just disengage brain and plough ahead mindlessly you're still enhancing your innate balance sensing and ability and sharpening your bike control skills.


----------



## oldroadman (22 Jul 2015)

Spin will help with souplesse. Long road miles at a good pace will help stamina. Interval training will help power and the ability to produce intense efforts for short periods. Turbo will drive you crazy looking at power meters, but can be a check on where you are in fitness. Anyone who is working towards a 100 mile event and is running needs to cut that back. Running works heart and lungs well, but wrecks your legs. It's OK off season along with a bit of MTB, CX, gym work. Cut it out at least three/four months before the event targeted to let your legs recover from all those nasty impact through the joints. Pros stay off their feet as much as possible, when your legs are an important part of your living you take care of them - not a bad example to follow.


----------



## Citius (22 Jul 2015)

Spin classes are thoroughly useless for effective HIIT - the bike is not yours (so is fit is likely to be a compromise), you do not control the exercise process (the instructor does) and there is rarely any efficient cooling, meaning you will begin to overheat as soon as you complete the warm-up. And if you're too hot, you won't hit the required intensity for the durations that HIIT requires.

That said, if you've got a spare 45 minutes for a spin class, then it won't do you any harm either. Just don't rely on it as part of your training program. If your target is long distance rides, then rides of increasing distance is the thing to be doing.


----------



## Ian H (22 Jul 2015)

They're good as one gets older and lazier. Having someone shouting at me does spur me on to efforts I might otherwise avoid.

By the way:-


Keith Oates said:


> ...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



?


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Jul 2015)

A friend of mine bases her bike training around spin classes, and I've done one tour and a few long rides (100k+) with her and it seems to work. We're not competitive cyclists and just tootle along. Probably isn't what you want if you are looking to maximize performance, but just to maintain/improve bike fitness my scientific study (sample:1) says yes.


----------



## rb58 (22 Jul 2015)

I love spin classes - for what they are. Good for motivation, a chance to catch up with some friends, and I always feel i've had a workout. I also have a cycle trainer at home, but that's a different thing, with a different purpose. I'd say Spin. turbo and road miles are complementary, it's not a one or other choice.


----------



## Milkfloat (22 Jul 2015)

Citius said:


> Spin classes are thoroughly useless for effective HIIT - the bike is not yours (so is fit is likely to be a compromise), you do not control the exercise process (the instructor does) and there is rarely any efficient cooling, meaning you will begin to overheat as soon as you complete the warm-up. And if you're too hot, you won't hit the required intensity for the durations that HIIT requires.
> 
> That said, if you've got a spare 45 minutes for a spin class, then it won't do you any harm either. Just don't rely on it as part of your training program. If your target is long distance rides, then rides of increasing distance is the thing to be doing.



That totally depends on the class / instructor. Bike fit is fairly irrelevant. You do control a lot of the exercise process as you are controlling the resistance and the the speed. I do agree that cooling is often a problem in the variety of classes I have been to, but it is still a good HIIT workout.


----------



## Citius (22 Jul 2015)

We obviously have a different view of what HIIT actually means. Repeatability and sustainability are two key elements of HIIT, and you can't control either of those effectively with someone else telling you what to do. I'm surprised you think bike fit is 'irrelevant' when knocking out high intensity intervals - as things like muscle fibre recruitment and pedal dynamics can have a huge impact on an incorrect set-up.

Spin classes are not HIIT. It's just an un-structured workout which may or may not be useful to you. But let's not confuse it with proper HIIT.


----------



## Jason.T (22 Jul 2015)

I go to spin classes but I can only do it once a week due to work, the instructor is a fitness instructor who does many other forms of fitness classes but spin is his main one, he is a cyclist himself so bases the classes on getting you stronger on the bike, there are a few of my mates that can do spin classes more often and really have got bloody fast on their bikes as a result


----------



## Diggs (22 Jul 2015)

Couple of years ago, I had a horrible job with a train commute and a busy family life. The one redeeming feature of the job was a subsidised gym.
I could book a spin class at lunchtime and really go for it for 40 minutes. It worked for me


----------



## Milkfloat (22 Jul 2015)

Citius said:


> We obviously have a different view of what HIIT actually means. Repeatability and sustainability are two key elements of HIIT, and you can't control either of those effectively with someone else telling you what to do. I'm surprised you think bike fit is 'irrelevant' when knocking out high intensity intervals - as things like muscle fibre recruitment and pedal dynamics can have a huge impact on an incorrect set-up.
> 
> Spin classes are not HIIT. It's just an un-structured workout which may or may not be useful to you. But let's not confuse it with proper HIIT.



This is like saying there is proper cycling and improper cycling - it is all cycling no matter if you pootle to the shops or win the TdF. A definition of HIIT is "HIIT exercise sessions generally consist of a warm up period, then several repetitions of high intensity exercise separated by medium intensity exercise for recovery, then a cool down period. The high intensity exercise should be done at near maximum intensity. The medium exercise should be about 50% intensity. The number of repetitions and length of each depends on the exercise, but may be as little as three repetitions with just 20 seconds of intense exercise. The specific exercises performed during the high-intensity portions vary."

You don't need to be staring at power meters and have someone screaming at you with a stopwatch. Sure, that may be more effective for elite athletes, but it does not mean that otehr forms of high intensity exercise is not HIIT.


----------



## Citius (22 Jul 2015)

Not really sure what point you're trying to make. 'Proper' or 'improper' cycling - what's that about? Also, I've no idea where you get the 'medium intensity' bit from. In between the intervals, all you need to do is be able to recover - there's no requirement to ride at any intensity during the recovery period, other than one which allows you to recover sufficiently before undertaking the next interval.

My main point was picking up on your comment that fit doesn't matter - if you're serious about intervals, then of course it fking does. If you're not serious about intervals and just want to go wave your legs about for 45 minutes in the vague pretense of 'doing intervals', then go to a spin class.


----------



## rb58 (22 Jul 2015)

Citius said:


> ............ and just want to go wave your legs about for 45 minutes in the vague pretense of 'doing intervals', then go to a spin class.


I go to spin classes because they're fun. Don't knock fun. And don't imply they're useless - they're not. I know loads of people who's cycling is a lot better as a result of regular spin classes. Even if that's because their general fitness has improved, then that's still a Good Thing isn't it? I also think regular spin sessions help improve other dimensions, like cadence.


----------



## Citius (22 Jul 2015)

rb58 said:


> I go to spin classes because they're fun. Don't knock fun. And don't imply they're useless - they're not. I know loads of people who's cycling is a lot better as a result of regular spin classes. Even if that's because their general fitness has improved, then that's still a Good Thing isn't it? I also think regular spin sessions help improve other dimensions, like cadence.



I'm sure they are fun and I know they're not useless in general terms - I didn't say they were. They are certainly a lot better than nothing and regular attendance will improve your general fitness if you can't make the same asmount of time for a bike ride. But it is not interval training in any meaningful sense.


----------



## Cathryn (23 Jul 2015)

Hmmm...mixed views but thank you all for your thoughts. The spin class I usually take is a threshold class - it establishes your threshold and then works to different levels of it. I feel like it is an excellent cardiovascular workout and probably builds leg muscles too. I love the idea of riding my bike for hours and hours in the week but I'm a mum, a student, a teacher in the mornings, I don't have that free time to do so. 

In my head, a spin class is like running on a treadmill - the same sport you do outside, only inside. And I can't quite understand the difference between a spin class and a turbo trainer session. Are they not basically the same thing, except one has flashing lights and loud music? How do they differ in principle?


----------



## Citius (23 Jul 2015)

Cathryn said:


> Hmmm...mixed views but thank you all for your thoughts. The spin class I usually take is a threshold class - it establishes your threshold and then works to different levels of it. I feel like it is an excellent cardiovascular workout and probably builds leg muscles too. I love the idea of riding my bike for hours and hours in the week but I'm a mum, a student, a teacher in the mornings, I don't have that free time to do so.
> 
> In my head, a spin class is like running on a treadmill - the same sport you do outside, only inside. And I can't quite understand the difference between a spin class and a turbo trainer session. Are they not basically the same thing, except one has flashing lights and loud music? How do they differ in principle?



How does the spin class establish your threshold?

It probably is a good workout, although I doubt if it builds leg muscles as such. I suppose the main difference between a spin class and a turbo session is that a spin class is a group activity - and so therefore can only give the individual a general CV workout, with a focus on group participation. A turbo session is an individual activity and (assuming you are doing it correctly) you can focus much more precisely on aspects of your fitness which need improving.

There are things you can do on a turbo, like 2x20 or tabata, which would not be popular in a spin class for all kinds of reasons. Those kinds of efforts would bring you on a lot more than any spin workout though.


----------



## Cathryn (23 Jul 2015)

Citius said:


> How does the spin class establish your threshold?
> 
> It probably is a good workout, although I doubt if it builds leg muscles as such. I suppose the main difference between a spin class and a turbo session is that a spin class is a group activity - and so therefore can only give the individual a general CV workout, with a focus on group participation. A turbo session is an individual activity and (assuming you are doing it correctly) you can focus much more precisely on aspects of your fitness which need improving.
> 
> There are things you can do on a turbo, like 2x20 or tabata, which would not be popular in a spin class for all kinds of reasons. Those kinds of efforts would bring you on a lot more than any spin workout though.



Thanks for the helpful answer. It establishes threshold by you warming up then blitzing it for 3 mins and then it works out your different phases (rest/easy/intermediate/hard/all out) and we work to different levels for different songs. We actually do tabata sessions (bust it for 15 seconds, rest for 10 x 8 repeats). 

Really appreciate the advice - I'm going to try my trainer tonight.


----------



## Soltydog (23 Jul 2015)

I thought about spin classes last winter, but instead just decided to go for a ride 'outside' whatever the weather, no excuses. As a result I now don't mind cycling into the wind too much, rain doesn't bother me & I've smashed my miles target already for this year, but horses for courses. Try spinning & if you like it carry on, if you don't just get on your bike & ride


----------



## HeroesFitness (24 Jul 2015)

The best way to be good at cycling is to cycle, spinning is ok for colder times when you don't want to venture outside but generally get out on to the open road and every 4 to 6 weeks change your intensity from A steady riding speed then onto some High Intensity training, have a word with a PT at your gym for some training tips


----------



## awomaninsane (28 Jul 2015)

Citius said:


> It probably is a good workout, although I doubt if it builds leg muscles as such.



Spinning does build leg muscle, I have well defined and developed muscles in my thighs and lower legs and this is entirely down to spinning. Just my two penneth


----------



## Citius (28 Jul 2015)

awomaninsane said:


> Spinning does build leg muscle, I have well defined and developed muscles in my thighs and lower legs and this is entirely down to spinning. Just my two penneth



Definition is not the same as hypertrophy.


----------



## awomaninsane (29 Jul 2015)

But it is the same as developed. Have you ever been spinning @Citius ?


----------



## awomaninsane (29 Jul 2015)

But it is the same as developed. Have you ever been spinning @Citius ?


----------



## Citius (29 Jul 2015)

awomaninsane said:


> But it is the same as developed. Have you ever been spinning @Citius ?



Yes, I have. Any exercise will 'develop' muscle to some extent. But because cycling is sub-maximal (as has been reiterated on here a nauseating number of times), it will not result in significant hypertrophy. Arnie didn't get his leg muscles by doing spin classes.


----------



## awomaninsane (29 Jul 2015)

I see. Who wants legs like him anyway!


----------



## awomaninsane (29 Jul 2015)

I see. Who wants legs like him anyway!


----------



## awomaninsane (29 Jul 2015)

Why the heck are my posts showing twice? Goddammit.


----------



## awomaninsane (29 Jul 2015)

Why the heck are my posts showing twice? Goddammit.


----------



## screenman (29 Jul 2015)

awomaninsane said:


> Why the heck are my posts showing twice? Goddammit.



It is an echo.


----------

